# holset hx30 oil feed/drain



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

im looking for an oil feed and oil drain adapter for my hx30.
ive looked around and didnt see anything, hopefully someone here knows a source.
thanks for looking guys.
-Nick


----------



## slowgti (Jul 15, 2003)

should be the same as the t3 garret stuff


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (slowgti)*

hmm it doesnt look to be the same.. 
i read somewhere that it was 12X 1.5 but i have no conformation on that..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

Just bring the turbo the hardware store and see if you can thread in a bolt that size http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know the newer HX/HY35's are that thread as well.


----------



## 85gtii16v (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

You can download the service manual for the hx30 here. It should have the sizes in there. 
If the feed is 12x1.5 you could use something like this.


_Modified by 85gtii16v at 12:33 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (85gtii16v)*

A buddy that works for Holset confirmed today that HX35 is 12x1.5mm.


----------



## Pinepig (Jul 9, 2001)

*Re: (85gtii16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gtii16v* »_You can download the service manual for the hx30 here. It should have the sizes in there. 
If the feed is 12x1.5 you could use something like this.

_Modified by 85gtii16v at 12:33 PM 1-17-2008_

That part will indeed work for the feed, make sure you get the crush washer and NOT the o-ring gasket. 
The return is standard T3 fare and can be bought anywhere( that sells t3 stuff, APR has it. )
BTW what are you putting the HX30 on? I have one on my 1975 BMW 2002.


_Modified by Pigsdofly at 3:31 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Pigsdofly)*

awesome. thanks guys!


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*

bump this back up.
i ordered the return off ebay, now i just need the feed with a braided line and a npt fitting for the top of the oil filter housing.
anyone have the size off the top of there head? 
maybe one from this page..
http://www.pegasusautoracing.c...=3250


----------

